

Why "create application shortcut" doesn't work on OS X Chrome  - long
http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/appmode-mac

======
veidr
I am glad they are thinking about this. There is (weirdly, IMO) currently no
good app that can do this on the Mac -- only the awful and ancient Fluid.app,
and the horrifically abysmal FireFox+WebRunner0.1pre12whatever thing.

I love this feature on Windows, and it is our preferred method of deploying
in-house web apps to end users.

~~~
yankcrime
So what exactly is "awful and ancient" about Fluid.app?

------
denysonique
Very surprised, as it works on Linux.

------
Someone
"A shortcut should appear to be an application to the operating system
(Spotlight, Finder, etc.)"

In the not too far future that would mean signing it. Shipping the private key
with the app is out, so the signing would have to happen on Google's servers.

"A shortcut must have a customizable name and icon […] the name must be
displayed in the menu bar."

I think the name that shows leftmost in the menubar is part of the signed
binary (otherwise, one could build an app that perfectly impersonates another
one). So, changing the name in the Finder should trigger a resigning of the
app (on Google's servers, per the above). I doubt that is possible, as it
would require some low-level hacking. (counterexamples I can think of are
Interface Builder and AppleScript's saved as application. I think both are
special-cased.

~~~
mantas
For now, signing is far from necessary (and for the next many years). I think
that'd be too much future-thinking, without knowing what actually is about to
come.

And yes, you can rename an app in Finder as any other file/folder :)

~~~
Someone
Ok, we disagree about our expectations w.r.t. Code signing. I think it will
become obligatory withtin 2 years.

As to the renaming: I know that, but I was commenting on the requirement to
have the application menu following renames. A visit to developer.apple.com
learns me that that is possible. I have not checked it, though, and the
default for a Xcode cocoa application is to use a string from inside the
bundle, not the file name.

